

Facebook launches new security feature - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/05/14/facebook.security.privacy/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
CWuestefeld
Is this just sleight of hand? Facebook finds themselves in the midst of a
security-related storm, so they blur the question and provide an unrelated
answer.

The _real_ controversy is over privacy, one aspect of security. This new
feature is over user authentication, a wholly unrelated aspect of security.

------
nfnaaron
Me: You've taken all my curtains!

Them: Here's a better lock!

